# 145 years old and back in service



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

started using this old bailey stanley today. it just glides through material. spectacular.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweeeeet!

You realize how many craftspeople used a tool that old? And it keeps working well.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Sweeeeet!
> 
> You realize how many craftspeople used a tool that old? And it keeps working well.


i love the history of it though i don't really know it. it has the original owners name stamped into one side.

it's 17 1/8" long. does that make it a jack or jointing plane?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

A 5-1/2 jack is 15" long
A #6 fore is 18" long. 
I'd be guessing beyond that.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

My entry into woodworking really began when I started collecting antique hand tools...there's nothing quite like them. Is there any sort of number on the plane? That would help in sorting out what it was originally meant to do.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Doesn't look like a 6 to me but it's possible the particularly older ones could be a bit shorter. What are you basing the age off of?

Glad it's back to work, that's where it belongs. How'd you come by it?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a nice plane, but could you explain your guestimate of the age? 145 years would make it predate Stanley by a decade or so. Are you saying it's a pre-stanley bailey? And the length is a bit off for any of the stock Stanleys - any indication it was ground in the back? What's the logo on the iron? Is there a lateral?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

no numbers on it. just stanley rule & level on the plane iron and bailey with an 1867 patent date on the brass adjustment knob.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

gideon said:


> no numbers on it. just stanley rule & level on the plane iron and bailey with an 1867 patent date on the brass adjustment knob.


When I started collecting these toys a type 1 or two was about 120 years old. I hadn't realized it has been that long, but yes a very early type could be 145 years old. You say "on the brass" - is it on or in? Type 2 brass knobs (up to 1872) were solid. After that they became the hollow shape we see today and the 1867 patent was marked inside up to 1892.

Length is still an issue - There are a couple of block planes that changed length over time, and the fat bench planes got fatter over time, but the standard 1-8 planes didn't. Is the cutter 2-3/8 (6/7) or 2-5/8 (#8)? 

Here's the real fun logic part:
Type 2 didn't have a plane # on the bed, but usually it was marked underneath the lever cap. Type 2 also had a solid brass nut. Your plane doesn't have a plane #. Does it have a solid brass nut? If so, then type 2 but the wrong length. 

Type 3 thru 6 have "new style" brass nut with patent date on it, but also have plane # on the bed. If your plane has new style brass nut - you already mentioned it has the patent date on the nut - then it is a type 3 thru 6, but has lost a bit of metal in some horrific workplace accident that we can only dream about. Dating it then would mean taking a close look at the shape of the logo, the frog, lateral (if it exists, and if so the # of patent dates on it) etc. 

Still, if it isn't a frankenplane then it's at least pre 1892 so it is an oldie and that's pretty cool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe... You never cease to amaze with your depth of knowledge. It's truly remarkable.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks but I'm no expert - it's all smoke and mirrors - I don't have it all memorized at all. I've got the big fat Stanley book (Walters) and a gigantic folder of notes I've thrown together. I think nowadays it's all available on the web. There is at least one site (Rex MIll?) with a great pictoral type study and a lot of people have the plane dating flowchart - some more accurate than others.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sure....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'll start poking around it some more tomorrow. 

It has a hollowed out/recessed brass adjustment knob, nothing stamped under the cap iron, no lateral adjustment - it was never there, it was not ground in the back. 

plane iron is marked stanley rule and level co with stanley and rule in an arch over level co. width of cutter is 2 5/8". chip breaker is marked l bailey , patent dec 20 1867, this information is also located on the brass adjustment knob. no other information present. 

interestingly, when i was honing the cutter, i noticed how much softer the metal is compared to later pieces. i have a stanley 45 transitional plane as well which i've just tuned up.

Firemedic, these are the planes i photographed a few months ago - the one pictured is the one with all the pitting. i cleaned it up a bit and can use it now. 

i paid $2 for this plane. $3 for the No 45.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Gideon this is just the bit I know but I could be wrong the 2 5/8" plane iron was only made for the no8.

The no 8 is 24" long here is one thing you can do measure 8 3/8" from the back of the tote and then from this line to the front of the plane if you have 24" it could be (could be) that at one time this was a no 8 ?

If your date is correct the the cap may not belong to the plane Stanley only put Mr bailey`s name on their planes after he died and this was in 1906.

Which ever way it works out you did good for 2 dollars.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

this one is def not 24" - it's 17 1/8", not ground down. maybe its a frakenplane?

i thought i saw on one of the websites that the tote being shaped like a hot air balloon was a 19th century style.

what ever it might be, it's great having it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, 2$ huh? Man I looked back trying to find the 45 you referred to but I couldn't find it... I kind of remember that but what thread was that?

It could be a frankenplane but I don't think that's the reason for the anomalies... Either way though, it sounds and appears to be quite functional and that's what maters most!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------

